# Limiting features for kids



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

My TV has a kid lockout based on the content viewed, my cable box has a similar kid lockout. Some cars (starts with V, rhymes with "olvo") have a kid fob which is locked to a profile that can be set to limit speeding (enters turtle mode), radio volume, and feature set.

It would be great if I could have a "kid profile", restrict/force speed/volume/features for that profile and lock a card to that profile.

Yes, there is "Valet mode" but this is different. This is what I want my kids to have/not have in the car, not "Ferris Bueller car park" mode.

Yes, kid 1 is still 8 years away from the learning permit - I'm putting in the ask early


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ford has MyKey with similar restrictions. Start floating your idea toward Elon - many of them get picked up and implemented. Other than valet mode, you can set the top speed limit in the app with a pin, but it is not app or user specific, it is a start in that direction though. Something else you might look in to is the new shared car feature. I forget what it is called, but look in your account on the web, not your phone app. You can grant another user/email address access to your car. When you do that you might be able to set some restrictions. You could give your kid or parent or someone like that access, they would log in on their own I believe is how it works. Will be nice if there are some limits you can set, but I haven't walked through the process of actually doing it. May go give a try to be more in tune with it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Looked it up again, it's called Car Access. Looks like it gives all access except Roadside Assistance and Purchasing upgrades. This could very easily have limits added to it however for what you are looking for. Just start pinging Tesla.

*Car Access*
What is Car Access?
Car Access allows you to add and remove access permission for an additional driver. You can add and remove additional drivers at any time from your Tesla Account.

Which permissions will my additional driver have?
Your additional driver will have access to all Tesla app features except requesting Roadside Assistance and purchasing Upgrades.

How can I give Car Access an additional driver?
Follow these steps to add your additional driver:


Log into your Tesla Account
Click 'Manage'
Under 'Car Access', select 'Add Driver'
Enter their name and email address
Click 'Save'


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks @GDN you are right - it's a step, but not quite what I'm after


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

If Elon is correct, kid 1 will never be driving the car themselves anyway. The car will just whisk them to wherever they want to go.


----------



## jybrick (Dec 3, 2019)

GDN said:


> Ford has MyKey with similar restrictions.  Start floating your idea toward Elon - many of them get picked up and implemented. Other than valet mode, you can set the top speed limit in the app with a pin, but it is not app or user specific, it is a start in that direction though. Something else you might look in to is the new shared car feature. I forget what it is called, but look in your account on the web, not your phone app. You can grant another user/email address access to your car. When you do that you might be able to set some restrictions. You could give your kid or parent or someone like that access, they would log in on their own I believe is how it works. Will be nice if there are some limits you can set, but I haven't walked through the process of actually doing it. May go give a try to be more in tune with it.


So what is the best route for getting software ideas to someone who matters? Elon or otherwise. Twitter, email, post here?


----------

